# [V] Neues LG GD 880 mini (ohne Sim-Lock)



## Bonkic (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hallo,
verkaufe ein nagelneues lg gd 880 mini.
das gerät ist von o2 und kommt mit vorinstallierter navi-anwendung (telmap) daher.
wurde von mir mal kurz im wlan angetestet - das wars.
zubehör ist natürlich vollständig, alles dabei.

preis: 333 € (vb) - versand übernehme ich.


----------

